# 6 1/2 hours of my life I'll never get back...



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

....but it was worth it. 

After noticing that the colour had more depth to it when I was looking at it on the forecourt, after giving it a bit of a sneeky polish in an area, I knew something was lurking behind the scenes. This poor motor hadn't been looked after very well, as it WAS driven by an older lady, who obviously just wasn't interested in cleaning these things.....well, not to our extent!

So be warned - I took loads of pics!! (sorry) :

Just a few before pics, as I wanted to crack on with it :




























After give it the normal bath, rinse, and dry, I then had to jump in to removing what I thought was just a few tar spots - it turned out the more I looked, the more I found! Using Autoglym tar and adhesive remover, I quite quickly got rid of the little things.

I then carried on with the wash, and moved over to the wheels. These turned out to be a bit more fiddly than I had expected, as this was my first wash on this car. I sealed 'em afterwards, and then done the tyres and windows to take me up to lunchtime.

After a good ole Ginster's pasty, and a swig of yazoo milkshake, I was back up at the car in ten minutes. It was now time to get the Makita Rotary out, with my trusty ole Menzerna IP, and crank it up.

The car didn't 'seem' too swirly on the paint, but there were numerous hairline scratches on the passenger side mainly. Looks like she must have done a good bit of country lane driving, and got too close to the bushes.

So, moving on, as I wanted to get on with it, again there's no real 'update' pictures at this time, as I knew it was gonna be a fairly long job (for me).

4 1/2 hours later, this was the result.....you were warned about the amount of pictures!!...























































....and this is the point at which it decided to start spotting!! (welcome to Britain!). So I got the car in under the carport and took some more 'close-up' type ones :























































...and living proof of how dirty the thing was :










If you've got this far, fair play  :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thought I'd just continue with one more update really. These are a few pics taken today over the gym, as it was better to get some full shots, after a 24 hour cure of the Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub (forget to mention I used that stuff, whoops!) :














































Thanks for looking  :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is very nice Kriminal, 6 and a half hours well spent, you deserve a beer on me fella. :buffer:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Think I've said before, really like that colour and it looks great after your hard work


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

looking good


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I have noticed that you always park on your own away from everybody at the gym  im not stalking you dont worry ( just from before when you have posted your previous cars)

Nice work though car looks stunning now


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Very worth it, excellent work, well done.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

looks great


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Fantastic results! And i'm glad to see proper German car parking. 2 spaces needed to stop idiots pranging the door.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Looking good mate. Some lovely reflections shots.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind comments. :thumb:

Zetec & Duncan : it's always quiet at the gym on Sunday's, so I can get away with parking on the line....and us cleaning loonies have ALWAYS got to try and park in the furthest space. You know if makes sense


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

excellent work


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Zetec-al said:


> I have noticed that you always park on your own away from everybody at the gym  im not stalking you dont worry ( just from before when you have posted your previous cars)
> 
> Nice work though car looks stunning now


I'm terrible for this... Can't stand people who don't give two thoughts to putting a dent in your door..

Great job on the car too..


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks a lot better now Krim and I'm loving the pearl effect Daytona Grey colour also (same as my TT). :thumb: The silver wheels and chrome trim around the windows contrast nicely with paint. 

How did you get on with removing the country lane damage from the nearside?

Alan W


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

What a lovely finish.

Time spent doing what you (we?) love isn't work....it's fun and joy and happiness and good for the soul :buffer::thumb::lol:

Beautiful job. Respect.

Andy.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and what a colour


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great.... time well spent for sure mate.


----------



## Bigp (Mar 18, 2007)

Very nice work, awesome colour.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Looks a lot better now Krim and I'm loving the pearl effect Daytona Grey colour also (same as my TT). :thumb: The silver wheels and chrome trim around the windows contrast nicely with paint.
> 
> How did you get on with removing the country lane damage from the nearside?
> 
> Alan W


Still work-in-progress on the hairline scratches Alan. They're not really visible to anybody else, but could do with more time spent with the rotary, and better weather, this time of the year.

I'll be interested to see how the Pete's 53 Black Pearl turns out, as I've just bought a pot :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Great job Krim looks amazing.

Just watch with your parking though your picture doesn't appear on another thread on the forum :lol::lol:


----------



## ziggy72 (Oct 27, 2016)

Well worth the effort looks excellent.


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Yazoo, I like your style, drink of champions!!!
car looks great too, that shape A3 is the best shape I think


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Gorgeous colour, well played on restoring it!


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Some difference hi! Just shows you what a bit of know-how and time can do. Really transformed the car and brings the true depth out of paint! :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

macca666 said:


> Great job Krim looks amazing.
> 
> Just watch with your parking though your picture doesn't appear on another thread on the forum :lol::lol:


Hahaha.....its. the parking of a Kriminal. :thumb: 

Only on quiet days over the gym though <ahem>...honest


----------

